# P.B. Flathead



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Went to the Ohio River last night with the wife. We managed 5 flatheads and 1 drum. With the biggest being my 36 pound personal best flathead. Caught on 7 inch live shad.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

wow nice fish just got my p.b channel cat today


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a very clean fish given the time of year....I have seen several with spawn marks not too far from you. With a fish that clean id say it hasn't spawned yet. What do you think?

I'd typically guess them to be done spawning by the first of August in our area....so im confused. Can we just blame it on the high water?

Congrats.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

No idea Sean.. The other 5 flats were all banged up. They had scars and flesh missing.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpCatMan (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice night!!!!
Where did you catch them at?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Always feels great to beat your personal best. Congratulations!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice fish, Congratulations!!!!


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Congrats on the new personal best!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice cats man!

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

congrats! nice fish!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations on the PB!!!!

Sounds like a good nights fishing to me.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice fish.


----------

